# First issue with our curze 16k some odd miles. E- Thermostat.



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

So far we've had some trouble free and dare I say wonderful experience with our 6MT Eco.

Wife comes home (like the car enthusiast in training that she is) and says "Come outside quick I want you to hear a noise!!!!"

I run outside and I hear what sounds like an electrical relay or component. The rythym of this clicking is like tapping all 4 fingernails on a surface moderately fast, followed by a 3 second pause and then repeat. It does this no matter if the car is running (being driven) or with it off.

Didn't know what it was, and was kind of annoyed but at least it stays on maybe that'll give the dealer a shot in heck at fixing it.

During our drive together she was complaining about how hot it was, and I kept turning down the heat... Until it was all the way down and it was a door frame warping furnace in the car - by the end of our journey. Oh yes, and the tell tale coolant smell.


SO! We shall see how well this dealer handles it, I has told them we need a loaner car, because between my wife and I, our saturn won't turn over I believe due to a failed drainback valve in the oil filter and a now potentially seized motor, and the Cruze being down, we are without a vehicle. They claimed one will be available, but I'm not holding my breath that is for sure. :]

I'll let you know how it goes. So far the car has been 100% trouble free, getting better than expected DIC fuel economy despite our very hilly area.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing the results of this. They should put you in a loaner vehicle as this is clearly not your fault.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Thanks XR, I posted this up here so people will have confidence in their dealer when a similar situation arises. (Here's to hoping they are able to resolve it! hehe)


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

How fortunate. The problem magically dissapeared a handful of hours before I need to take it in to service this issue.

Now I know what's going to happen they won't be able to duplicate anything, and it'll be a waste of everyones time. Sigh.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think this is a known issue with the HVAC control and the fix is an easy reprogram at the dealer. Some folks reported success by disconnecting the battery for a few minutes but the permanent fix is the reprogramming.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eco said:


> So far we've had some trouble free and dare I say wonderful experience with our 6MT Eco.
> 
> Wife comes home (like the car enthusiast in training that she is) and says "Come outside quick I want you to hear a noise!!!!"
> 
> ...




Eco,
I am happy to hear that you have been happy with your Cruze! Thank you for your feedback. I hope that the dealer is able to figure out the noise that you are hearing and get that issue properly fixed for you. Please keep me updated on the outcome of your visit. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I think this is a known issue with the HVAC control and the fix is an easy reprogram at the dealer. Some folks reported success by disconnecting the battery for a few minutes but the permanent fix is the reprogramming.


Pulling the fuse is a lot easier and quicker. Same thing happened to my car, except it did the cold rather than hot. Known issue, i'm waiting for my first oil change before taking it in.


----------

